# Kristianstad open pickup



## Shack (Aug 9, 2009)

hey cubers

first sorry for beeing so late...
my new school is going to mårdaklev in sweden and the bus is driving home the 14. of august (my birthday) and I would like to stop in sweden instead of going home and then go back so I have made a picture of the way we are driving and if anyone can pick me up somewhere at the route i would be very very happy... and offcourse I will pay for some of the gasolin 

here is the picture of the route
http://peecee.dk/uploads/082009/rute_big_thumb.jpg

VH Frank Severinsen


----------

